# The alternate personality



## Crystalize (Sep 8, 2011)

When i first felt depersonalized i tried to create a personality that could function and grow in the world. This front is not me nd the real me could function better


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

yea
i did the same thing b/c the real me felt so much anxiety and pain. just doesn't seem to work


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I feel I have no identity. I tried/trying to form one but it doesn't work...


----------



## Crystalize (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive been asking myself at what age did i depersinalize and i think it was 14 so thats in some ways where im at. Fourteen and sometimes i grow mature and integrate to feeling older and stronger than that.


----------



## Crystalize (Sep 8, 2011)

So thats one thing. At what age deoersonalised?


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Micah319 said:


> yea
> i did the same thing b/c the real me felt so much anxiety and pain. just doesn't seem to work


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Its hard to know which thing is me, and which is an adaptuve or defence mechanism.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Well put. I gave up on pretending like I have a personality. It's so obvious that it's not me to anyone who witnesses it anyway. But if we don't pretend to be "somebody" won't this just alienate us from society even more? hmmmm...


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Im really glad someone gets this.


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

Crystalize said:


> When i first felt depersonalized i tried to create a personality that could function and grow in the world. This front is not me nd the real me could function better


I tend to form "fake personalities" quite often. After about 5 days or so of pretending to be one of the personalities, I stop trying to act like the personality and move on to a previous one/my dr/dp one/a new one.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds familiar. I faked my "old self" through senior year of high school then became a brand new act in my first semester of college. This is all before I knew what the heck was going on and was in denial. After my diagnosis and learning more about DP, collecting the remnants of my "splintered" self is top priority


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

How?


----------

